# Is this too old fashioned?



## Knitcrazydeborah

I was packing for our move and found a tatted table center that I did about 5 years ago. I had wanted it for a Christmas decoration, but put it in a cabinet, thinking I'd weave in the thread tails and starch it later. Totally forgot it until today. 
Maybe I'll take up tatting again, 
What do you think....is it too "old fashioned"?


----------



## no1girl

of course it is not old fashioned!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!use it with joy,


----------



## Sapphires-n-Purls

Absolutely not! This is beautiful! And I applaud your talent, the most tatting I could ever do is a little flower and butterfly. I love this!


----------



## Grammy Toni

That would be so lovely framed and hung up! I see nothing old fashioned about it. It's a lovely work of lace. Happy decorating.


----------



## dialknit

Items of beauty never age!!!


----------



## AJP

It is beautiful!!! I don't consider it too old fashioned. It is a classic beauty, they never go out of fashion.


----------



## bettyirene

It "may" be old fashioned, but it doesn't lose any of its appeal - it is a work of art. It would look lovely on a white cushion, or maybe even in the centre of a white tablecloth for Christmas lunch time.


----------



## frogzone

I envy your skill and patience, it will make a wonderful centrepiece.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah

Thanks everyone. I have some really nice tatting shuttles that I was thinking of donating, but looking at this table centerpiece again, I think I WILL start tatting again! 
Has anyone tried needle tatting? If you've done both, do you prefer one over the other? Shuttle vs needle?


----------



## judystar

As another tatter, it is never too old-fashioned. Tatting is a gift that should be displayed, not hidden away.


----------



## kiwiannie

Everything old is new again,good luck for your shift. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Raybo

No such thing - call it traditional or vintage, it's lovely either way.


----------



## babsbarb

I agree with all said before me. Don't hide it away. Display it with pride. When my father was a young boy he learned to tat. I wish I had some of his art.


----------



## Kimmielu

So beautful. I like the idea of framing it. That way you could enjoy it all year long.


----------



## knitonefl

Beautiful work. Not old fashioned at all.


----------



## Byrdgal

It is beautiful!! I always intended to learn to tat but never knew anyone that did it.


----------



## Bisknit

Beautiful


----------



## happens

Just beautiful! Call it a housewarming gift from you to you!
Lots of luck in your new home.
Roberta


----------



## Ma Kitty

kiwiannie said:


> Everything old is new again,good luck for your shift. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


That's EXACTLY what I was going to say. Vintage is "in".


----------



## Knitted by Nan

bettyirene said:


> It "may" be old fashioned, but it doesn't lose any of its appeal - it is a work of art. It would look lovely on a white cushion, or maybe even in the centre of a white tablecloth for Christmas lunch time.


You took the words right out of my fingers. It would look lovely on a cushion, especially a cushion on a bed.


----------



## bwtyer

It is beautiful! Good for you - tatting is an art- I only know one person who does it. If you think it is too old fashioned, just PM me and I'll be happy to take it off your hands and proudly display it here!


----------



## Carole Murphy

tating is almost a lost art, and it is beautiful. Back in 1954 when I was expecting my first child, my mother tatted around the collor and sleeves of all the baby dresses. Oh how I wish I had kept at least one of them. she made extra money during 
WWII tating around hankerchiefs, they were so beautiful. many years ago I told her she couldn't pass away until I learned to tat, but at age 81 she told me she said she had decided that she couldn't live that long. LOl, oh how I miss her.


----------



## Rafiki

dialknit said:


> Items of beauty never age!!!


Well said, my thoughts exactly.............
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kathie

It's gorgeous. Isn't the charm of things that they are old fashioned. Sure wish I knew how to tat. I would love to make old fashioned things.


----------



## nguthrie1

Very beautiful.


----------



## maur1011

Gorgeous! Not at all old fashioned in my opinion. But the only opinion that really counts is your own. Use it in good health.


----------



## tvarnas

bettyirene said:


> It "may" be old fashioned, but it doesn't lose any of its appeal - it is a work of art


I agree completely!


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz

Like others have noted - it's beautiful and should be displayed with pride! And if you think it's old fashioned - go to an antique shop or anywhere selling vintage needlework and you'll see what a treasure you have in both price and quality - and you made it! I think tatting is the most beautiful of all and probably the rarest as most either crocheted or knitted for serviceable goods whereas tatting was decorative and ornate and not everyone could spare the time. Just my opinion and not taking anything from any of the other needlework categories. As others wrote, it was always a dream to learn how but no one in my family tatted either.


----------



## Joanne1234

Absolutely beautiful. I would definitely use it in the center of my Christmas table. Not out-dated at all!!


----------



## snoopylover

gorgeous!


----------



## jjschue

I think it is beautiful. I admire your work - to me tatting is like tying knots in sewing thread and if you error it is like trying to untie knots in sewing thread. Display it proudly and not only at Christmas!


----------



## Homeshppr

It's simply beautiful! And, to me, "old fashioned" is just another word for "heirloom" or "vintage". All mean loved and cherished from one generation to another. It's a GOOD thing!!!


----------



## Charlotte80

I think it is absolutely stunning. A real treasure.


----------



## janielha

Beautiful work. My grandmother tried to teach me to tat but I never could get the hang of it. You have a talent for it!


----------



## rainie

It's beautiful. Someday in another life, I want to learn to tat. No, its not old fashioned, ecru maybe but not red!!


----------



## Greatgramma

My lys just advertised for tatting classes to begin soon. I'd say it's never too late, especially if you enjoy the craft. My grandfather was the tatter in my family. He did some beautiful work.


----------



## carrottop71

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> I was packing for our move and found a tatted table center that I did about 5 years ago. I had wanted it for a Christmas decoration, but put it in a cabinet, thinking I'd weave in the thread tails and starch it later. Totally forgot it until today.
> Maybe I'll take up tatting again,
> What do you think....is it too "old fashioned"?


I knit and crochet, but never learned to tat. Always wanted to learn but had no one to teach me. You table center is beautiful.


----------



## texgal55

Absolutely not!! In fact, there's a resurgence of tatting today. I could kick myself that I didn't get one of my Aunties to teach me to tat. Of course it's too late for that now, they are all teaching angels in Heaven to tat!! 

That is beautiful work. Use it with pride.


----------



## 44gram

It is absolutely beautiful. Use it by all means


----------



## Sherry1

Would look beautiful on the wall as well. I can't imagine doing this craft. You are amazing!


----------



## knitluck

Nope it's lovely!!! It's got a very graphical quality to it that is seasonal without being to "on the nose".


----------



## iShirl

Judging from the time I spent studying your pictures and enjoying them, I'd say your tatting is a work of art. And reading your string, I'd say all KP'rs agree. Beautiful...


----------



## Ellilleen

I tried to learn to tat as a teenager--much crying, my aunt yelling that I was stupid, and when I tried to pull the loop together it became a knot. I admire anyone who can do this beautiful craft.


----------



## ruthkk

Beautiful work. If you like it, use it. Don't worry about whether other people think it is "old fashioned".


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah

Wow! I had no idea that this would get such a nice response!
So, I will share an interesting little story with you.
About 12 years ago, a huge exhibition was being put together of ancient Peruvian art, at the Florida International Museum. There were mummies, textiles, fishing nets, pottery...a wonderful and informative exhibit. I was a volunteer at the museum, and they asked if I would stand in front a 22 foot tall photograph of Peruvian fishermen and demonstrate tatting - since it was very similar to how the ancient fish nets were knotted. I agreed, but had my doubts about that "ancient fish nets tatting thing". But sure enough, although I sincerely doubt that those ancient fishermen were tatting their nets, the stitches looked nearly identical!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Beautiful and love it. Can't tat myself but my grandmother did.


----------



## LizAnne

I like it and you should have it displayed.


----------



## Turveyfamily

no it is not too old fashioned it looks lovely, I think it will possibly be the talking piece at your table. Tatting is an art that only a few possess, so use it, use your talents as its a dying art and we need people like you to revive these drying arts.


----------



## bane

This is far to pretty to not use. It looks so delicate. :thumbup:


----------



## NY Hummer

Don't you know: Everything old is new again!!

It is beautiful - you should do more tatting ~
it's makes for some lovely artwork - 
and display it! no putting it back in the cabinet!!!
: ) :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch

Breathtaking, not too old fashioned at all. Love it!


----------



## SouthernGirl

I don't think it's old fashioned. Even if it is, it's beautiful and lots of decor uses retro. It is quite lovely.


----------



## LEE1313

Treasures like that are timeless
Finish it off and display it proudly


----------



## no1girl

I had one lesson from a woman i used to know.she said i was a natural...........hahhaaa i want work that grows rapidly like 1 foot an hour............tatting is NOT for me.


----------



## tbforest

It is beautiful and I think Timeless so it can always be used. Also, if you like it, shouldn't matter whether or not it is old fashioned, in style or not.


----------



## kaixixang

As I'm a self-taught needle-tatter...I want the website (if possible) for that pattern. I won't be using the same color...but cotton is a good possibility. Enjoy your work!


----------



## peachy51

I don't think it's old fashioned ... it's beautiful! I have been thinking about taking up tatting since I saw that Kelley on KnitPicks has a whole new video series on tatting and they now have tatting supplies.

I have been crocheting doilies to put under my lamps ... I guess that could be considered old fashioned too, but I love them. This is one I made for my guest bedroom:


----------



## CherylErasmus

Old fashioned - ABSOLUTELY NOT - this is just to beautiful. 

I wish I could tat have purchased the shuttle and thread, downloaded how to tat for beginners - first attempt - one big FAT knot - second attempt - WORSE knot - put it aside until holiday time to really figure this out. 

Love your centre piece - Use it definitely this year :thumbup:


----------



## heffernb

Do NOT leave it behind. It is wonderful.


----------



## journey7

I agree a work of art!


----------



## pfoley

I love it!


----------



## Bucketknitter

Definitely not too old fashioned. I love the tatted angel and ornaments that my late sister made and gave to me. Show it off with pride!

Karen


----------



## celtic

Definitely not Old fashioned, I wish I could do Tatting, You must have a lot of patience :thumbup:


----------



## extreme

It looks beautiful. A very rare and wonderful skill that you have. Hope you will make some more tatting creations.


----------



## betty boivin

Beautiful, deborah! You could starch it and hang it in a window.


----------



## tatesgirl

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> Has anyone tried needle tatting? If you've done both, do you prefer one over the other? Shuttle vs needle?


I'm TRYING! I have the needles, the thread and a book but not enough time yet. I have to finish the SIPs (Socks In Progress) first.


----------



## osagerev

It is beautiful. By all means, finish it and display.


----------



## Palenque1978

Old Fashion or not... it's a beauty and I'm really into more contemporary or ultra modern items. But, I would certainly keep this one... it's gorgeous work. I like Kimmielu's suggestion to frame it. This way you'll keep it forever and, if you want to use it for a special event you can take it out use it then back into the frame. 

It's beautiful!


----------



## Palenque1978

Old Fashion or not... it's a beauty and I'm really into more contemporary or ultra modern items. But, I would certainly keep this one... it's gorgeous work. I like Kimmielu's suggestion to frame it. This way you'll keep it forever and, if you want to use it for a special event you can take it out use it then back into the frame. 

It's beautiful!


----------



## Mary Cardiff

I have always wanted to learn to Tatt,That beautiful,


----------



## kammyv4

I love tatting, especially for centerpieces, table cloths, embellishments to hats and sweaters. etc. . . Tatting is not old fashioned at all, it is making a comeback, so tat away.


----------



## harter0310

Beautiful, beautiful. It's lovely and should be proudly displayed.


----------



## Kathie

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> Wow! I had no idea that this would get such a nice response!
> So, I will share an interesting little story with you.
> About 12 years ago, a huge exhibition was being put together of ancient Peruvian art, at the Florida International Museum. There were mummies, textiles, fishing nets, pottery...a wonderful and informative exhibit. I was a volunteer at the museum, and they asked if I would stand in front a 22 foot tall photograph of Peruvian fishermen and demonstrate tatting - since it was very similar to how the ancient fish nets were knotted. I agreed, but had my doubts about that "ancient fish nets tatting thing". But sure enough, although I sincerely doubt that those ancient fishermen were tatting their nets, the stitches looked nearly identical!


Sigh.... I wish we lived closer so you could teach me that "old fashioned" tatting. I love your piece. Show it off proudly.


----------



## Pigmini

Tatting is upcoming craft again.... shuttle tatting is one of the few things that you don't need to question as regards taking on a plane internationally!!! particularly the shuttles with 'plastic points' to use instead of a crochet hook.

As a shuttle tatter I say that 'old fashioned' is the new 'vintage' and is very much an 'in' thing (well it appears to be here in the UK anyway)! Fantastic mat there IMHO!!! Well Done and if you really don't want it.... post it to me, I'll display it for you!! LOL


----------



## Marge St Pete

It's too beautiful to be kept in a drawer or cabinet.


----------



## cgcharles

Wouldn't that be beautiful on the front of a pillow?


----------



## God's Girl

If it were mine I would frame it for Christmas as it looks like a beautiful snowflake to me. I tried to learn the craft but when I make a knot it stays right were I put it !!
Beautiful work ~


----------



## Sue1942

I learned to tat 5 years ago. My third project was a tatted rosary for my granddaughter's first communion. I come from a sailing family, the tatting stitch is similar to the sailor's half hitch knot. I have since found out that tatting started with the sailors and fisherman. Women used thread instead of rope. It is the easy to carry, don't need much space. I prefer shuttle to needle - don't like to hide all the ends in needle tatting.


----------



## Windbeam

It is gorgeous!


----------



## rozimcpozi

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> Thanks everyone. I have some really nice tatting shuttles that I was thinking of donating, but looking at this table centerpiece again, I think I WILL start tatting again!
> Has anyone tried needle tatting? If you've done both, do you prefer one over the other? Shuttle vs needle?


I love the look of tatting!,

I started needle tatting this fall. I tried using a shuttle but it was not working for me.

I still seem to have a problem when to reverse the work. Most specifically when going from a ring to the chain that forms the first stem of a clover Sometimes it lays the correct way and sometimes it doesn't 
Any advice is appreciated

Mary Ann


----------



## Jeannie2009

It's beautiful and not old fashioned at all. The framing idea is interesting.


----------



## carriemae

No beautiful wish I could tat have never been able to teach myself


----------



## Designer1234

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> Thanks everyone. I have some really nice tatting shuttles that I was thinking of donating, but looking at this table centerpiece again, I think I WILL start tatting again!
> Has anyone tried needle tatting? If you've done both, do you prefer one over the other? Shuttle vs needle?


I have wanted to learn to tat my whole life. I am very left handed and never could find anyone who could teach me.

Your work is wonderful. Tatting so so fragile and beautiful to look at.

I just discovered this section and am so glad that KP is making room for other wonderful crafts as well.

I do think felting might still be found in the main knitting as well but I think it is wonderful as there are so many talented people in KP who do such beautiful work in other arts.

Now that this is open, I hope to talk to Admin and possibly hold some workshops with projects that are not knitting and crochet - tatting would be one that would be well received I believe. Felting has already been taught in two workshops but it was including in the knitting portion.

This is a wonderful new subject in my opinion.


----------



## Limey287

Have to agree with all the above - it is beauiful and I would frame it and ejoy it


----------



## Sue1942

I am left handed and thought I would never learn to tat, but I did. There are two books on tatting, one is for needle tatting and the other is shuttle tatting. The shuttle tatting book has a dvd with it. I found my copy of shuttle tatting on: www.Be-Stitched.com. Nancy Tracy has a lot of free patterns. If you sign up for her free newsletter she will send a free pattern each month.
Check your area for a lace group or guild, they usually have certified tatting instructors.
I hope this helps.


----------



## SherryH

Definitely not too old fashioned. I've been trying to learn to tat, not very adept at it yet, but I'm hoping to get better. It is a beautiful craft. Your doily/decoration is gorgeous.


----------



## Janet Cooke

Tatting is a wonderful skill, I vote to do it!


----------



## Uleedog

If you find a site, please share. I have found my old books on tatting and would love to learn.


----------



## Riatta21

So beautiful - I would be interested in buying your work if you ever have something tatted for sale. Especially in red.


----------



## Coral McRae

I think it's gorgeous. I'd love to starch it and hang in the window.


----------



## yooperdooper

very pretty some things are classic


----------



## Sue1942

Here are some web sites for tatting:
http://www.arachne.com/guild/country.cgi?USA
http://www.arachne.com/guild/country.cgi?Canada
http://www.internationalorganizationoflace.org/


----------



## socksaholic

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> Thanks everyone. I have some really nice tatting shuttles that I was thinking of donating, but looking at this table centerpiece again, I think I WILL start tatting again!
> Has anyone tried needle tatting? If you've done both, do you prefer one over the other? Shuttle vs needle?


Started out tatting with a shuttle and had never heard of needle tatting until sometime in the 80's when I found a set of needles and instructions at of all places, Silver Dollar City in Branson, MO. Purchased them and tried to find patterns for needle tatting and couldn't, so I put them away. I got them back out earlier this year and lo and behold, there are lots of needle tatting patterns on the web now, so I tried it and MUCH prefer it to shuttle tatting. If you go to Handy Hands, http://www.hhtatting.com/ you can find books and DVD's on Needle Tatting. Her book sort of explains how to convert shuttle tatting patterns to needle tatting. I just checked Knit Picks and her tatting instructions are all for the shuttle.


----------



## judyr

WOW! That is beautiful. It is NOT old fashioned!!!! That's like saying knitting and crocheting is old fashioned. Yours is a talent that will not go out of style. Bring it out and enjoy that beautiful masterpiece, if not, I will give you my address, you can send it to me.


----------



## nhteacher

I've got a shuttle and thread. Tried years ago then stopped and made x-mas gifts. My grandmother tatted and I have many things that she tatted edgings on. I want to get my shuttle out now and try it again. Your centerpiece is beautiful!


----------



## vegasmeme

That is beautiful and I would definitely use it and enjoy it. Too much work to hide packed away.


----------



## LilgirlCA

Tatting is making a comeback - I have tatted earrings that I purchased on etsy.com a couple of years ago


----------



## mamasbird

I think it's beautiful. And no, it's not old fashioned. Keep on doing it. It's a lost art.


----------



## Pigmini

(I have wanted to learn to tat my whole life. I am very left handed and never could find anyone who could teach me. )


I tat left handed - I'm totally left handed too!! You can do it!!! If you could get yourself to Hull in the UK in January we have a workshop on tatting locally.... I could teach you!!!! LOL

Mary Ann - if you make sure the thread that comes from the ring and is the one 'making the knots' is on the top of your work not underneath it, it should work better.


----------



## Ciyona

I haven't read all the post here yet but wanted to say I needle tat. I want to take a guess and say you did this with shuttles. Very beautiful. Not old fashion at all. Here on kp we like to show our work but if you keep it in a closet then those who could see it that don't do this sort of work can't express and intrest in what was a dying art. Show it proudly and maybe you could pass your knowledge on to another and Tatting could once again be right up there with knitting and crochet along with cross stitch and embrodirey. Again very lovely work.


----------



## socksaholic

Designer1234 said:


> I have wanted to learn to tat my whole life. I am very left handed and never could find anyone who could teach me.


If you go to http://www.hhtatting.com/ their book and DVD on needle tatting include instructions for both right and left hand tatting. Not sure if the shuttle tatting ones include left hand tatting or not.


----------



## nancyannin

Beautiful! I would display it with pride. I've never learned to tat, but if I could do something as pretty as that, I'd sure like to try.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor

it is exquisite. "Old fashioned" is in the eye of the beholder. Do YOU like it?? Then display/use/frame it and enjoy it. And make more!!!!


----------



## SYAPJR

It's gorgeous! Nothing so elegant is always "in style". Tatting is on my To Learn list.


----------



## ptspraker

I think tatting is beautiful. I have tried to learn it but can't get the thread to go on the right one when I pull it. Maybe someday. Use your doiley and be proud of it, it is lovely.


----------



## Ginny K

It's beautiful! Tatting has really become a lost art. All the people I know who could do it have died.


----------



## debsu

Not at all! It's beautiful!!!


----------



## pamjlee

Yes I would say very old fashioned and beautiful! This could be modernize if you wanted but what is wrong with old fashioned! You could put in a modern frame or attach it to a geometric fabric. I am not that creative but there must be many possibilities if you do not want to use it as is. Tatting seems to be a dieing art which is a shame.


----------



## Soprano Knitter

beautiful!


----------



## cullenbe

Absolutely not. My son went to Scandanavia and bought something very similar for me. It was place between two pieces of glass (round) then framed in a round frame. It is exquisite just like yours.......do it!!!


----------



## gma11331

It is beautiful. I envy you. I taught myself most needlework from a "learn how" book but I couldn't get the hang off tatting. I have my grandmother's ivory shuttle but no idea how to use it.


----------



## jlschulke

Tatting is pretty, and small enough to be carried around easily, but it is soooo time consuming. I think that's why it's not popular now.


----------



## callmechicken

Grammy Toni said:


> That would be so lovely framed and hung up! I see nothing old fashioned about it. It's a lovely work of lace. Happy decorating.


i agree. especially on a white mat with maybe a red square frame.


----------



## jlschulke

gma11331 said:


> It is beautiful. I envy you. I taught myself most needlework from a "learn how" book but I couldn't get the hang off tatting. I have my grandmother's ivory shuttle but no idea how to use it.


I have an old Workbasket needle that has instructions for needle tatting. If you really want to learn, that might be easier.


----------



## sallygl

Love it, nice job. :thumbup:


----------



## GrandmaNona

Beautiful work. You really should display it. I learned to shuttle tat as a young girl, but injuries received as a preschooler made it very painful to hold the shuttle. I have sence taken up needle tatting and thoroughly enjoy it. Have even taught some classes in it.


----------



## Valkyrie

Any craft that has been done for centuries is not old-fashioned, it is a treasure. To be able to carry on these traditions is the hallmark of a person who appreciates history, and women's place in the arts.
Can't buy paints and brushes, or not allowed to? Use your fingers or pieces of sticks.Keep the love and hope alive, that our children's children will someday look at your work and marvel at its intricacies and creativity.
From what I have seen of your work you are a true artist.
Sincerely, Kathy :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Valkyrie

Any craft that has been done for centuries is not old-fashioned, it is a treasure. To be able to carry on these traditions is the hallmark of a person who appreciates history, and women's place in the arts.
Can't buy paints and brushes, or not allowed to? Use your fingers or pieces of sticks.Keep the love and hope alive, that our children's children will someday look at your work and marvel at its intricacies and creativity.
From what I have seen of your work you are a true artist.
Sincerely, Kathy :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jannetie

Definitely not too old-fashioned; it's gorgeous!


----------



## Parrishththgt

It's beautiful and I would use it every Christmas .


----------



## mzmom1

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> I was packing for our move and found a tatted table center that I did about 5 years ago. I had wanted it for a Christmas decoration, but put it in a cabinet, thinking I'd weave in the thread tails and starch it later. Totally forgot it until today.
> Maybe I'll take up tatting again,
> What do you think....is it too "old fashioned"?


I think it would be lovely to finish and display it. Wish I had one!


----------



## lkennedy

I took lessons but could never get the hang of using a shuttle and have used needles ever since. I love needle tatting but am not as good at it as my sister. I find it very difficult to find threads smaller than #10 these days. It is not a popular craft anymore. We are moving to Florida and that box is going with me. Who knows maybe I will find a tatting group down there! Keep tattingyour work is beautiful.


----------



## sandimac

Of course not! Remember the song "Everything Old Is New Again"!


----------



## cattdages

This is old fashioned in exactly the right way. It's nostalgic but not stuffy. It's beautiful!


----------



## Ciyona

There are many good utube video's out there that show you how to needle and shuttle tat. I learned from the web myself it was something that my mom always wanted to learn but couldn't get the hang of it either. With the internet anything is possible in todays world. If I can do you anyone can. Shuttle tatting is another matter. I don't have the strength in my fingers to hold the thread and have trouble passing the shuttle between them to make the stitch that is why I needle tat.


----------



## yona

I think it's beautiful and you should definitely continue doing it.


----------



## easyonly

What size is this work of art? I would stiffen it (if needed) and hang it from the ceiling. Are you moing to or from Parker, AZ? I'm going to be near there (Earp) the week of 11/17 and thought about contacting you to meet!!


----------



## domesticgod

It's gorgeous. And it's not old-fashioned looking. If you want to call it anything, call it "retro". I can see it starched and fitted inside a brass ring and hung in a window or in front of a mirror.


----------



## gawatoc

No, it's beautiful.


----------



## knittinz

It's beautiful. Something so classic is timeless. 
I would love to know how to tat. I got as far as buying a shuttle and some thread. I just need a few years off to get to where it is on the 'to do' list.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee

It's just gorgeous!

Hazel


----------



## mswine

No, I think it would be beautiful on a white table cloth


----------



## peachy51

If you want to learn to tat, I highly recommend KnitPicks Tutorials. This is the first one in the series of tutorials that Kelley has on Tatting:

http://tutorials.knitpicks.com/wptutorials/shuttle-tatting-intro-supplies/


----------



## julietremain

It's absolutely stunning......
julie


----------



## grandma clark

I think it's great. Every time I go to a craft sale I always look for the local tatter, I've got tatted ornaments and just recently a tatted purse from the colonial days to wear with my renaissance outfits. I tried it some time ago, but the teacher kept saying it was wrong, and I couldn't see any difference. So I just gave it up. But still love the workmanship.


----------



## NJG

I think you need to weave in those ends in, Christmas is right around the corner. It is beautiful.


----------



## mollybear57

Beautiful! I wouldn't give up on using the skills you have for tatting.


----------



## maryjaye

I love old fashioned everything! It would complement 
any setting.


----------



## iris925

This doily that knitcrazydeborah has done is indeed beautiful and should certainly be displayed. Her stitches are uniform showing that her tension is good, the chains are nearly all pulled up properly, not too tight so that they bow, nor too loose so that they flop about. The color is eye popping. I applaud with enthusiasm. 

I enjoy tatting and do so nearly every day. It takes turns with my knitting. At the moment I am shuttle tatting a cover for a 2 1/2" Christmas ornament, so far I have over 15,000 stitches as I am using size 160 thread from Japan. This one is for my granddaughter. I love to add beads called 'bead dust', sizes 20, 21, 22, 23, and 24. I am using size 22 on this ornament.

Many do find that needle tatting is easier than shuttle tatting. I prefer shuttle tatting for the primary reason that shuttle tatting can be made so that the entire piece has more structure. I rarely need to 'starch' my pieces because of this, just a bit of steaming and it is done. 

I have been teaching tatting for over 30 years. If you don't have clear instructions or someone to watch, it can indeed be daunting. During my teaching I find that the folks that give up are those that don't understand the mechanics of the knots. If you can visualize how the knots work, you can undo mistakes and your work will be so much easier. Once learned it can be done almost mindlessly. This is one of the reasons that ladies during the Victorian era would tat when a group of ladies would get together. It also shows off the hands and jewelry being worn, something very important for ladies of a certain 'class' and the project would fit into their reticule.

The most difficult part is to learn the 'flip' so that when you pull the thread to close the rings it has to be that each stitch in the ring is turned or flipped the correct way so that the center core thread will slide through all the stitches without binding or knotting. 

I find it a very rewarding art beyond my enjoyment. Not too long ago a designer came to me and asked if I had some yardage type lace to sell. I always carry a very small zippered bag (2 1/2" x 3 1/2" ) in my purse so I can tat whenever I have a bit of time waiting. She needed a yard length and the one that was in this bag was a few inches over that amount. I know how people feel about stuff like that and instead of saying a price, I asked her what it was worth to her. She said $50! So in this case, the reward was extra special, enough to buy quite a bit of tatting thread and some beads!


----------



## MrsMurdog

don't say old fashioned. Call it vintage and it is IN!


----------



## mjoan44

beautiful....I am going to learn to tat as I have always wanted to.


----------



## Gweneth 1946

It's beautiful,, put it in the center of your table with a small xmas tree in a pot in the center, or a nice candle.


----------



## Rag doll

Grammy Toni said:


> That would be so lovely framed and hung up! I see nothing old fashioned about it. It's a lovely work of lace. Happy decorating.


I agree, I think it would look pretty framed! Nice work.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Old fashioned? NEVER ..

Just beautifully done.. do finish it then I would suggest you frame it behind glass and display on your wall.

Tatting is one art that escapes me.. try as I might it is just a bit confusing lol.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ciyona

I think a couple of years ago there was an article or even a post on how vintage items were making a come back. I worked a flea market several years back and couldn't believe how people want something for nothing. We all work hard on our projects and to have people think we ask too much for a handmade item is beyond me. Especially when you think of the quality that is put into it and the time and effort of they maker. Our thread and yarn prices are through the roof like everything else and the cost of production even for us to get the yarn or thread. What we do is a specialty and it should be treated as such. I once met a lady that showed me some beautiful quilts that she had hand sewn, all had over a million stitches in them they were absolutely beautiful. sadly to say I moved away and didn't stay in touch but, I will always remember her beautiful work. I guess what I am saying is that no matter the craft to those of us that do them either for gifts or to sell We deserve the apperciation of our talent to do these works of art and garments. I would say to someone who looked at a piece and give a disdain for it, "You try making something so pretty. We all learned them because we wanted to learn the art and our time is worth a lot. Considering people get paid pennies just to work in a manafactuing plant to create hats and aprons. I know I worked in one at one point in my life. You keep on doing what you do and if you sell something make sure you get paid a fair price for your hard work.


----------



## Nonasdada

it is gorgeous


----------



## ChristmasTree

Beautiful. It is an old fashioned art, but so are knitting and crochet. Maybe you can help revive it!


----------



## oge designs

Positively not, absolutely beautiful christmas decoration


----------



## CAS50

Very pretty, and I'm envious you know how to tat! I've seen demos of it at craft meets and I don't think my eyes (or patience) would allow me to do it.

If it's old fashioned that just makes it more COOL!

I'm glad you are going to continue to do it.


----------



## tami_ohio

Absolutely not! It's beautiful!


----------



## jersgran

it is beautiful!!
KnitcrazyDeborah - I find needle tatting much easier on the hands.


----------



## Montana Gramma

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> Thanks everyone. I have some really nice tatting shuttles that I was thinking of donating, but looking at this table centerpiece again, I think I WILL start tatting again!
> Has anyone tried needle tatting? If you've done both, do you prefer one over the other? Shuttle vs needle?


How about a lesson when I get to Denver again, that is beautiful! Tatting is on the list to do, likely the last one!


----------



## riggy

Not old fashioned at all - its beautiful


----------



## GC_Bonnie

No it is not to old fashioned. Tatting is one of those lost art crafts of late. Until you mentioned this, I had not heard anyone speak of it. I learned many years ago but have forgotten the steps now.


----------



## trolleystation

Beautifully done and New fashioned.


----------



## Rag doll

iris925 said:


> This doily that knitcrazydeborah has done is indeed beautiful and should certainly be displayed. Her stitches are uniform showing that her tension is good, the chains are nearly all pulled up properly, not too tight so that they bow, nor too loose so that they flop about. The color is eye popping. I applaud with enthusiasm.
> 
> I enjoy tatting and do so nearly every day. It takes turns with my knitting. At the moment I am shuttle tatting a cover for a 2 1/2" Christmas ornament, so far I have over 15,000 stitches as I am using size 160 thread from Japan. This one is for my granddaughter. I love to add beads called 'bead dust', sizes 20, 21, 22, 23, and 24. I am using size 22 on this ornament.
> Thank you for this posting! I learn something new every day.
> Best wishes,Patty
> Many do find that needle tatting is easier than shuttle tatting. I prefer shuttle tatting for the primary reason that shuttle tatting can be made so that the entire piece has more structure. I rarely need to 'starch' my pieces because of this, just a bit of steaming and it is done.
> 
> I have been teaching tatting for over 30 years. If you don't have clear instructions or someone to watch, it can indeed be daunting. During my teaching I find that the folks that give up are those that don't understand the mechanics of the knots. If you can visualize how the knots work, you can undo mistakes and your work will be so much easier. Once learned it can be done almost mindlessly. This is one of the reasons that ladies during the Victorian era would tat when a group of ladies would get together. It also shows off the hands and jewelry being worn, something very important for ladies of a certain 'class' and the project would fit into their reticule.
> 
> The most difficult part is to learn the 'flip' so that when you pull the thread to close the rings it has to be that each stitch in the ring is turned or flipped the correct way so that the center core thread will slide through all the stitches without binding or knotting.
> 
> I find it a very rewarding art beyond my enjoyment. Not too long ago a designer came to me and asked if I had some yardage type lace to sell. I always carry a very small zippered bag (2 1/2" x 3 1/2" ) in my purse so I can tat whenever I have a bit of time waiting. She needed a yard length and the one that was in this bag was a few inches over that amount. I know how people feel about stuff like that and instead of saying a price, I asked her what it was worth to her. She said $50! So in this case, the reward was extra special, enough to buy quite a bit of tatting thread and some beads!


----------



## raedean

its so pretty.it is keeping the art of tatting alive!its wonderful.


----------



## cook

I don't tat but love the work. I think all the needle work types are getting popular now. I have my mother's crochet doilies, the table cloth I helped her crochet and the table cloth she made for me. I am using all these things and love seeing them. Keep up your tatting. It is such lovely work.


----------



## Angelina Camille

I do needle tatting. I enjoy it


----------



## stitchingfree

Your tatted doily is beautiful. I'm a tatter as well. I bought the instruction books and needles for needle tatting, and found it faster than shuttle tatting, but although it looks the same, it isn't. You can unravel it very easily. In the end, I went back to my shuttle tatting and sold the books and needles. I guess you would have to try it yourself to see which you prefer. I'm tatting trees for my Christmas tree from Be-stitched.com. Here's the link for the tree.

http://www.be-stitched.com/pattern0712tree.php

Shuttle tatting is time consuming but the results are worth it to me.


----------



## peachy51

stitchingfree said:


> Your tatted doily is beautiful. I'm a tatter as well. I bought the instruction books and needles for needle tatting, and found it faster than shuttle tatting, but although it looks the same, it isn't. You can unravel it very easily. In the end, I went back to my shuttle tatting and sold the books and needles. I guess you would have to try it yourself to see which you prefer. I'm tatting trees for my Christmas tree from Be-stitched.com. Here's the link for the tree.
> 
> http://www.be-stitched.com/pattern0712tree.php
> 
> Shuttle tatting is time consuming but the results are worth it to me.


I love that Christmas Tree! I have pinned it to my Pinterest so if I learn to tat, I can try it


----------



## KroSha

It's a beautiful tatted doily, no matter the age. I can just see a lovely Christmas bowl sitting atop.


----------



## knitgogi

How could you have any doubt, KCDeborah!?! It's beautiful! I'd display it in a heartbeat!


----------



## stitchingfree

I really like the pattern for the tatted tree. I used Epsom salts to stiffen a couple of ornaments last year. Had to try it! (I use Epsom salts to make my lace curtains crisp by putting a cup or so in a bucket of water, dipping the curtains in and hanging them on my clothes line to drip out and dry, and they come out beautifully.) I must say, although it worked fine, my hands were covered with white salt by the time I was done, and they felt weird, lol, but it washes right off. My ornament was lighter green b/c of the white salt, too, but it worked!

"Epsom Salts:

Procedure:

Using equal portions of Epsom Salts and water. First bring water to a boil, add Epsom Salts and stir until dissolved. Cool slightly and dip piece in solution, gently squeeze out excess being careful not to twist or wring the piece. Shape according to pattern instructions.

Results:

This produces a non-permanent hard finish that dries quickly."

Here's the link to the page containing the above recipe:

http://www.crochetmemories.com/crochet8.php#epsomsalts

I have too many hobbies! Wish I had more time to indulge!


----------



## stitchingfree

Designer, just like knitting, tatting uses both hands. I think you would catch on with some practice. I taught myself from a book many years ago because I couldn't find anyone to teach me. Mostly I do small things like stars and angels for my Christmas tree. Craftsy has a tatting class that I purchased not long ago. I haven't done any of her projects yet, but love the videos. There are some free videos on Knit Picks too.

http://tutorials.knitpicks.com/wptutorials/category/video-classes/kelleys-shuttle-tatting-class/


----------



## piecemaker

Oh I love it! I also tat and I think it is very beautiful.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

It's timeless... and tatting is enjoying a resurgence these days.


----------



## piecemaker

ptspraker said:


> I think tatting is beautiful. I have tried to learn it but can't get the thread to go on the right one when I pull it. Maybe someday. Use your doiley and be proud of it, it is lovely.


It's all about loosening your tension until you get that loop flipped. Once you get the knack it's a piece of cake. That is the only hard part about tatting. I have been tatting since I was about 20 years old and used to teach it at a couple of local quilt shops. I love it.


----------



## kwright

It's beautiful. I tried to tat, but could not get the hang of it. Continue with it.


----------



## linnerlu

It's so beautiful ... please display it, or send it to me! ;^)


----------



## diane647

It is beautiful, I too think that you should frame it.


----------



## sbubbles84

Okay, Knitting, Crochet, Calligraphy, Tatting--What CAN'T you do?!!  No, it isn't old fashioned--it is beautiful, and I agree with Cakes you should use it with joy!
Blessings,
Shirley


----------



## Cin

I think it's lovely!


----------



## dotb in mo

Not at all! It's back in style! And...it's beautiful!


----------



## bhanumathy

It is beautiful!


----------



## Cassews

Beautiful .. One day I will learn to Tat .. Lovely work .. show it off ...


----------



## CaroleJS

It looks beautiful. It looks like you put a lot of work into it. I have wanted to learn to tat. I have a book and DVD to try. My Mom even gave me my Grandmother's tatting shuttle. I feel this is a cherished heirloom even if I don't learn to use it properly.


----------



## Aunt Nay

:thumbup: :thumbup: So pretty!


----------



## sbeth53

Absolutely beautiful. Use and enjoy!


----------



## windowwonde28941

It is very nice and perfect for the Season.


----------



## rozimcpozi

I am going to try the tree needle tatting, hopefully my mistake pile of thread won't be too large!!!


----------



## knittingnut214

cakes said:


> of course it is not old fashioned!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!use it with joy,


That is the problem with today''s world...our kids don't learn the"old fashioned" crafts....display it with pride...


----------



## Jaki

Absolutely NOT too old fashioned - it's beautiful!!!!! You keep tatting (as will I!!!) also you could check out the new fangled "needle tatting" that seems to have started to take hold !!!! seems like fun!!!!!!


----------



## Dot Smith

Definitely not old fashionedall the doilies that our grandmothers and mothers made are back in again. In fact, I had an aunt make for me 2 larger doilies for my living room tables. They are beautiful. I have many of them throughout my house and always bring back memories as I'm dusting. Your red doily belongs out somewhere in your house, not in a closet or drawer. Beautiful !!!


----------



## HandyFamily

It's beauuuutiful!


----------



## LunaDragon

I love tatting.


----------



## gcoop

Definitely not old fashion, I love tatting but I find it slow going. Takes me ages to do anything


----------



## crochet_away

Oh that is lovely. i started tatting recently, shuttle though not needle. i am loving it, so much so that my yarns have been retired to the cupboard (for now) tatting is my newest addiction in life.
AND as a bonus a lovely lady in the USA has just sent me some threads and the most gorgeous handmade wooden shuttle made by a man she knows...


----------



## Dreamweaver

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> Thanks everyone. I have some really nice tatting shuttles that I was thinking of donating, but looking at this table centerpiece again, I think I WILL start tatting again!
> Has anyone tried needle tatting? If you've done both, do you prefer one over the other? Shuttle vs needle?


I am such a novice tatter, and left-handed, so I chose to learn needle tatting. My thought that it would feel a little like holding the filet crochet hooks I am used to and I would not to have todo as many joins as on a shuttle with a bobbin. I have many friends that learned the bobbin first and collect the wonderful old ones.

Your work is just wonderful and should be out all the time.


----------



## Briegeen

AGELESS, really pretty.


----------



## magpie21979

I LOVE IT!!! I think the old is coming back but I would keep that beautiful work


----------



## Reyna

Never! It is lovely, I don't know how you could forget about it. Such masterful work,


----------



## MomPae

Pieces of art such as this are never old fashioned; only more beautiful as time passes. 

Love this piece, and only wish I could tat.


----------



## mjoan44

This is wonderful. My goal this year and for so many other years, was to learn to tat; which I have not done yet, but 2014 is going to be the year. It is beautiful.


----------



## kacey66

It is stunning! Tried tatting once. Just ended up with my fingers in knots. Make more and post them. I love to look! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dancergrl

NO! You do beautiful work! I think it's important to preserve and continue making creations with techniques such as tatting. I'd love to learn how to do this...it has a lot of potential for other applications such as for jewelry, bracelets and embellishments on obi belts..to name a few. What do you think?


----------



## maysmom

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> Thanks everyone. I have some really nice tatting shuttles that I was thinking of donating, but looking at this table centerpiece again, I think I WILL start tatting again!
> Has anyone tried needle tatting? If you've done both, do you prefer one over the other? Shuttle vs needle?


Not too old-fashioned at all! I have tried to learn shuttle tatting without success--needle tatting seems easier. I bought a video, book, and needles some time ago; if I ever find them (lol) I'll try again. You do lovely work!

Karen N.


----------



## inkie

Old fashioned??!! Now come on! Of course not!
It is: 
1. handmade
2. Original
3. TATTED
Keep it! Forever.
I have tatted snowflakes in our tree and my family loves them! Hope your family does too! They should!


----------



## kaixixang

Here is a VERY good start for a majority of Free tatting patterns:
http://www.tattingpatterncentral.com/directory.php

Since we're all at different levels...we get to pick among the links in the above web address to match our moods. I'm just glad the link resolved in THIS browser so that I can come back as needed. :thumbup:


----------



## pfoley

frame it


----------



## rose haft

Red & white are the hot color items lately. Showcase it with something white.


----------

